# 37 Elgin Oriole parts needed



## CWCMAN (Oct 30, 2014)

I am looking for the correct truss rods and bracket as well as the rack which was typically used on the Westfield built Elgin Oriole.

Pictures are for rack and truss rod reference only. It is not my bike.

If you can help out, please respond on this thread or email drzira40@msn.com for a faster response.....PayPal standing by..


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2014)

*Sears 36/37 ad*

Have you seen this?


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 31, 2014)

*Yes*

Both styles were used and available through the Sears catalog, and I have a picture of an all original Oriole with the other style rack as well. I guess it could be a topic of debate


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

cwcman: are you looking for Westfield or Murray Oriole parts?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

The bike shown in the op is a Murray built, here's a Westfield-built 1937 that I had, it was orig:





http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Elgin-Oriole&highlight=original+elgin+oriole


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 31, 2014)

*Is this the one...lol?*



rustjunkie said:


> The bike shown in the op is a Murray built, here's a Westfield-built 1937 that I had, it was orig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is this it?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

That's the accy Sears/Elgin rack, anyone have cat's or ad's showing stock on a bike? 
"Should" have a glass Wald reflector.
jpromo: could we see a close-up of how the rack attaches at seatpost bolt on your Murray Oriole please?


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 31, 2014)

*rustjunkie*

My Oriole is a Westfield built, and Yes Chris, that is the rack


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> My Oriole is a Westfield built...




Cool, the pic I posted might help then. Pretty much everything is the same as any Westfield built bike of the same year, except the fenders and chainring. The bike(s) I had and others I've seen had a smooth front hub with Alemite fitting, not a finned "air cooled".


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 31, 2014)

This picture was taken from the Nov/Dec issue of CBN 2012
Bike is said to be all original and it does have the rack in question and the one that I am seeking to buy. I guess both were available and offered through the Sears catalog during this era.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 31, 2014)

Looking through the old Sears catalog scans, I don't see the 6 hole jeweled rack pictured on any Oriole, only the egg crate style. However, it was available and was probably an option.


----------

